

Compiling Erlang to Scheme [pdf] - gnosis
http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.37.5918&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
lucian1900
I'd be much more interested in doing it the other way around. Or perhaps only
an approach like LFE can be useful given Erlang idiosyncrasies.

